# The One Word Per Post Sentence Thread



## Greg (May 25, 2006)

It's been slow in here lately. Time for something new. This is "The One Word Per Post Sentence Thread". Basically, each post should only consist of one word, based on the post before it to help create a sentence. Once a coherent sentence is created, the poster of the final world should add some form of punctuation. The next poster can then post any word to start a new sentence. Something different and a good way to pad your post count... :lol: Keep it clean. I'll start:

*Marc*


----------



## JimG. (May 25, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Marc*



*likes*


----------



## knuckledragger (May 25, 2006)

to


----------



## teachski (May 25, 2006)

respond


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2006)

teachski said:
			
		

> respond


with


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 25, 2006)

vigor


----------



## ChileMass (May 25, 2006)

and


----------



## hammer (May 25, 2006)

vim


----------



## Greg (May 25, 2006)

to


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 25, 2006)

*Viagra*!!!!:-D


----------



## MelNino (May 25, 2006)

Therefore,


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 25, 2006)

When


----------



## NYDrew (May 25, 2006)

Marc


----------



## John84 (May 25, 2006)

sees


----------



## andyzee (May 25, 2006)

BobR  :-D


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 25, 2006)

dancing


----------



## NYDrew (May 25, 2006)

, he


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 25, 2006)

reaches


----------



## andyzee (May 25, 2006)

for


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 25, 2006)

The


----------



## knuckledragger (May 25, 2006)

big


----------



## teachski (May 25, 2006)

bottle


----------



## loafer89 (May 25, 2006)

full


----------



## andyzee (May 25, 2006)

of


----------



## loafer89 (May 25, 2006)

Stolichnaya


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 25, 2006)

*Greg*


----------



## andyzee (May 25, 2006)

started


----------



## hammer (May 25, 2006)

travelling


----------



## andyzee (May 25, 2006)

by


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 25, 2006)

skateboard


----------



## andyzee (May 25, 2006)

caravan


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 26, 2006)

outpost


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2006)

where


----------



## andyzee (May 26, 2006)

sheep


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2006)

are


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 26, 2006)

scared


----------



## andyzee (May 26, 2006)

because


----------



## ChileMass (May 26, 2006)

sheepherders


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 26, 2006)

eat


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2006)

lambchops.


----------



## noski (May 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> lambchops.


 (good one! I was stuck!)

Television


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2006)

fries


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2006)

and


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 26, 2006)

ice


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> ice cream


Two words!!!! Bad mod. Bad, bad mod...


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Two words!!!! Bad mod. Bad, bad mod...


My bad...all fixed.


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> ice


cold


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2006)

beer

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2006)

are


----------



## ChileMass (May 26, 2006)

required


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2006)

now!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 26, 2006)

*Skiing*


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2006)

in


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 26, 2006)

Powder


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2006)

can


----------



## JimG. (May 26, 2006)

cause


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 26, 2006)

premature


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 26, 2006)

:blink: I am not going next....


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2006)

binding


----------



## NYDrew (May 26, 2006)

(im going to continue as if allskiing said what he wanted)

presumably


oops, greg beat me to it,

new word: release


----------



## marcski (May 26, 2006)

after


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 26, 2006)

releasssssse.

Pow can do that to ya.


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2006)

Gross


----------



## andyzee (May 26, 2006)

how


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Gross



If lovin Pow is wrong I don't wanta be right.

Am I wrong to fall
So deeply in love with you...
Knowing that we live in the East and 
We get rain and ice too
Am I wrong to hunger
For the gentleness of your touch...
Knowing there are other conditions
That need me just as much

If lovin Pow is wrong I don't wanta be right.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 26, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> how



It's very exciting.


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> It's very exciting.


Uh, one word per post... :blink:

Back on track:


			
				andy said:
			
		

> how


Greg


----------



## JimG. (May 26, 2006)

doesn't


----------



## bvibert (May 26, 2006)

wash


----------



## teachski (May 26, 2006)

behind


----------



## NYDrew (May 26, 2006)

his


(you know, this is going to be hard to keep clean)


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 26, 2006)

left


----------



## andyzee (May 26, 2006)

hehe. :-D


----------



## teachski (May 27, 2006)

Andyzee


----------



## andyzee (May 27, 2006)

, hey!


----------



## teachski (May 27, 2006)

What's


----------



## andyzee (May 27, 2006)

teachski


----------



## NYDrew (May 27, 2006)

doing


----------



## teachski (May 27, 2006)

with


----------



## andyzee (May 27, 2006)

that


----------



## NYDrew (May 27, 2006)

ski


----------



## andyzee (May 27, 2006)

and


----------



## pedxing (May 27, 2006)

where


----------



## teachski (May 28, 2006)

did

(padding the posts)


----------



## Terry (May 28, 2006)

you


----------



## andyzee (May 28, 2006)

find


----------



## teachski (May 28, 2006)

her?


----------



## andyzee (May 28, 2006)

Greg


----------



## NYDrew (May 28, 2006)

is


----------



## andyzee (May 28, 2006)

unbelievably


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 28, 2006)

talented


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 28, 2006)

at


----------



## andyzee (May 28, 2006)

bull


----------



## kcyanks1 (May 28, 2006)

tipping


----------



## teachski (May 28, 2006)

and


----------



## knuckledragger (May 28, 2006)

shoveling


----------



## teachski (May 28, 2006)

s#&$.


----------



## andyzee (May 28, 2006)

on


----------



## teachski (May 29, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> on


(Did you not see the period after s#&$.)


----------



## andyzee (May 29, 2006)

teachski said:
			
		

> (Did you not see the period after s#&$.)


 

Oops, sorry


----------



## teachski (May 29, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry


(That's ok!   We can start a new one with your word anyhow.)

On


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 29, 2006)

top


----------



## teachski (May 29, 2006)

of


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 29, 2006)

everest


----------



## NYDrew (May 29, 2006)

half


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 29, 2006)

way


----------



## teachski (May 30, 2006)

between


----------



## halfpintvt (May 30, 2006)

heaven


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 30, 2006)

and


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 30, 2006)

Earth


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 30, 2006)

Sugarloaf


----------



## teachski (May 30, 2006)

was


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2006)

so.......


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> so.......


green


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 26, 2006)

this


----------



## Jonni (Jun 26, 2006)

spring


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2006)

Jonni said:
			
		

> spring



But


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 26, 2006)

Next


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 27, 2006)

Year


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

Will


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 27, 2006)

*snow*


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

Cats


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 27, 2006)

And


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2006)

Dogs!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2006)

groundhogs.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 27, 2006)

furry


----------



## Terry (Jun 29, 2006)

little


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 29, 2006)

rodents


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

that


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

heads


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2008)

up!


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

yours!


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

mine!


----------



## drjeff (May 16, 2008)

it


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

Janet!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2008)

Planet 





severine said:


> Janet!


----------



## Jonni (May 17, 2008)

Hollywood


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 17, 2008)

Divas


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

can


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 17, 2008)

shop


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

for


----------



## campgottagopee (May 17, 2008)

toys


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

that


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2008)

Thrill


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

and


----------



## campgottagopee (May 17, 2008)

chill


----------



## wa-loaf (May 17, 2008)

out


----------



## hardline (May 17, 2008)

scraunched


----------



## ckofer (May 17, 2008)

old


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2008)

is


----------

